
Fragmentation considered harmful (1987) [pdf] - fanf2
https://www.hpl.hp.com/techreports/Compaq-DEC/WRL-87-3.pdf
======
Arbalest
IPv6 bans in transit fragmentation. If any part of the network can't forward a
too large packet, it informs the host and puts the onus on them to resend it.

